# Cannock chase for a novice.



## mick160 (7 Mar 2016)

I am going to be down in cannock next month with work for a couple of days. I am thinking of taking down the MTB to kill a couple of hours in the evening at Cannock chase. My off road experience is pretty limited, am I going to be biting off more than I can chew?

Cheers.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Mar 2016)

A quick trip on Follow the Dog should let you know.

http://www.chasetrails.co.uk/xc/

To be honest it is not that bad, although doing it in the dark first time would make it more interesting. I would stay away from the Monkey for your first go.


----------



## CopperCyclist (7 Mar 2016)

In short - no. 

I went there with no experience for my first time mountain biking and had a great time. There were about 3 points where I didn't have the confidence to go for it and got off and walked past the obstacle. I won't name them to you as I think it was their reputation that put me off more than anything else! 

The follow the dog section is fine - I didn't stop at all on that part, the chase the monkey extension has the trickier parts, but not so much that it's to be avoided. 

You'll love it!


----------



## redvision95 (7 Mar 2016)

Ride it regularly. 
Youll be fine. 
I take newbies over all the time and most of them even ride the monkey, in short if sections worry you just get off and walk past at the edge. 
As has already been said, ride the dog first then if you find that easy go onto the monkey and try it.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2016)

It's fun riding there! If I remember correctly, all the lumps, jumps and bumps are either avoidable or rollable. 
I think the café closes at 17:00 if you want a cuppa after the ride.


----------



## mick160 (7 Mar 2016)

Ta for the replies. That's made my mind up.  With the clocks going forward at the end of the month I am hoping to get a couple of hours in during daylight after work!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Mar 2016)

What everyone has said..follow the dog is fun,the monkey is harder as more climbs and more technical ..

it only gets tough at Cannock when you go faster than your skill level.as i found a few yrs ago on my first trip..
that said the Off i had was legend


----------



## Cubist (7 Mar 2016)

The monkey has South Cliff as a finale. One of my favourite bumpy bermy descents anywhere. Fortunately you can climb back up and do it twice. 

As others have said, walk the bits you don't fancy, no one's keeping score.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Mar 2016)

I ride the Chase pretty regularly as I only live around 20 mins away. I have ridden both the trails (Dog and Monkey) on a 1988 Saracen without suspension. I have seen (and indeed been passed) by cyclo cross bikes and single speeds.

As said, there is nothing bad that doesn't have a bail out on the Dog although the Monkey has a couple of rocky descent sections that you have to ride or walk.

If you are worried by the whole red route thing, there is always the Blue route. This can be longer in distance and takes in some really nice bits of the Chase.


----------



## Motozulu (7 Mar 2016)

I'm a local - let me know when you are there and I'll be happy to guide you?


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Mar 2016)

you should be ok, but as with anything off road there is always the danger of getting to taste the gravel. don't get fixated on your front wheel, look up the trail to see whats coming at ya... like the warewolf.

have a look at this youtube for a full lap of how a useless sad old fatso goes round.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSOeJ5w_oMg


ps - that's me.


----------



## Motozulu (10 Mar 2016)

Werewolf has got a few stones in front of it now to make you think a bit (just keep your speed up) and the rock stairs on the Monkey (Tom, Dick and Harry) also has a 'silver' or bail out route if you don't fancy em.

Enjoy! Cannock gets a bad rap off some but if you do the Dog+Monkey together (or Donkey as it's known) then you are doing 17 odd miles of quite technical and fairly tough climbing mountain biking! which also has some lovely, fast and swoopy fun bits!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2016)

Not many folk seem to know about Stile Cop being nearby. There's fun to be had there, though it seemed quite neglected last time I rode it.


----------



## Motozulu (10 Mar 2016)

It is sort of hidden away Pete. It's a volunteer thing so at times it does look a bit rough and ready but there are usually 2 or 3 runs open and in use. I've recently been told about Stile Cop 'Dark Side' some cheeky runs across from the car park. Due to the bloody weather we haven't looked yet but we will next week some time. I'll report back..


----------



## Motozulu (10 Mar 2016)

Cubist said:


> The monkey has South Cliff as a finale. One of my favourite bumpy bermy descents anywhere. Fortunately you can climb back up and do it twice.
> 
> As others have said, walk the bits you don't fancy, no one's keeping score.



Sorry to be a geeky pedant Cubist but it's actually 'Upper' and 'Lower' cliffs. Lower is most peeps fave as it has had a trail makeover and is bloody fast now - but I also like Upper cliff too - well worth the climbing for the rewards!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2016)

Motozulu said:


> It is sort of hidden away Pete. It's a volunteer thing so at times it does look a bit rough and ready but there are usually 2 or 3 runs open and in use. I've recently been told about Stile Cop 'Dark Side' some cheeky runs across from the car park. Due to the bloody weather we haven't looked yet but we will next week some time. I'll report back..


It's one of those places where it's best to roll slowly down the runs to check for obstructions before going at any great speed. (Not that I do 'very fast'..)
Next time I visit the Chase I'll have to explore a bit more.


----------



## Motozulu (10 Mar 2016)

Exactly what I do - I'm no downhilliard so I walk 'em first - in fact I only really do the one red run at Stile Cop - my jumping is pathetic!


----------



## Cubist (10 Mar 2016)

Motozulu said:


> Sorry to be a geeky pedant Cubist but it's actually 'Upper' and 'Lower' cliffs. Lower is most peeps fave as it has had a trail makeover and is bloody fast now - but I also like Upper cliff too - well worth the climbing for the rewards!


Perhaps I was dreaming of Scarborough......
Shame if it has been made over too much, in a masochistic sort of way I love the extra adrenaline rush the braking bumps at Cannock give you, sending both ends ragged as you try and line up for the corner. It's great on the Mojo, and all colours of skippy on a hardtail!


----------



## Motozulu (10 Mar 2016)

Cubist said:


> Perhaps I was dreaming of Scarborough......
> Shame if it has been made over too much, in a masochistic sort of way I love the extra adrenaline rush the braking bumps at Cannock give you, sending both ends ragged as you try and line up for the corner. It's great on the Mojo, and all colours of skippy on a hardtail!


I and most others I speak to, think they have got it spot on. Now, with most of the trees cut back, you feel you are on a proper cliff - a couple of corners first few times around give you that ball clenching, edge of a big drop, feel that you didn't used to be able to see. It's still great fun, braking bumps are slowly re-appearing (I agree) but it's just faster flowing and 'jumpier'.

I'll get the Go-Pro out next week and post it on here for you and no - it isn't jammed on slo-mo


----------



## Motozulu (21 May 2016)

Said I'd do it! took me time as usual - filming and riding!  as you can see - Upper much more natural feeling with loads of 'rough' bits - Lower just a real fast blast - I love em both, tbf. Excuse the music overlay - I hadn't quite got the Go Pro cinched down tight enough and the rattling was horrendous.


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 May 2016)

That looks awesome  My in-laws live quite close to Cannock, so I've been trying to persuade Mrs Chris to let me stop off there for some play-time next time we go and visit them. I don't think I've ever done any descents quite that long and continuous before though, reckon that would be quite a handful for me on my rigid MTB, especially once numb hands and the death-grip have set in!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 May 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> That looks awesome  My in-laws live quite close to Cannock, so I've been trying to persuade Mrs Chris to let me stop off there for some play-time next time we go and visit them. I don't think I've ever done any descents quite that long and continuous before though, reckon that would be quite a handful for me on my rigid MTB, especially once numb hands and the death-grip have set in!



Drop me a PM if you ever do. I rattle my way around there on occasion! I tend to follow the dog as I find it a good bit easier on my hands.


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 May 2016)

Thanks for the invite @Hugh Manatee - will do if I manage to get my playtime slot, would be great to bounce and rattle our way around together. Nice ride btw - looks even older than mine going from the threaded headset! Love the matching pink (suspension?) stem.


----------



## Motozulu (23 May 2016)

Fair play to you lads if you do it on rigids - I've done Follow the Dog on a SS rigid and that was hard enough-I must admit I wouldn't even attempt the cliffs on one.


----------



## Cubist (27 May 2016)

Great vids @Motozulu. If you hadn't told me that was Cannock I wouldn't have recognised it until the last few hundred yards. And I'd forgotten how good upper cliff was.


Motozulu said:


> Said I'd do it! took me time as usual - filming and riding!  as you can see - Upper much more natural feeling with loads of 'rough' bits - Lower just a real fast blast - I love em both, tbf. Excuse the music overlay - I hadn't quite got the Go Pro cinched down tight enough and the rattling was horrendous.


----------



## Motozulu (29 May 2016)

Treat yourself to another visit Cubist - if the timing is right I'll take you around the cheekies, too, which are better than the marked runs, IMO.


----------

